# New to this career choice



## ekrause101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello, I am new to this career choice. I have taken all the classes needed to become a medical biller and coder.( or so I think!) But I am at a dead end right now. I am looking for a mentor and have emailed the AAPC Officers about this but have not gotten a response back. So if anyone can help me that would be great. I am starting a new career in this field and am wanting to know everything I need to know to get a job and to get certified and anything else you can think of that I need to know or do.
I have not taken the CPC exam because of finances right now. Plus do I need to take an ICD 10 class?
Again I am at a dead end and do not know what I need to do to further my chances of getting hired as a Biller & Coder.
This is all new to me, so any advice would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## michgar1253 (Jun 10, 2014)

You may want to call AAPC because they sometimes have scholarships for taking exams depends on your income. Being certified will also help you find work.


----------



## cordelia (Jun 11, 2014)

This is the same advice I give all new grads:



My best advice is to look for non coding HIM jobs, something in registration, account rep, claim follow up, charge entry, etc. Something to get your foot in the door, gain experience (daily use of ICD 9 and CPT) and then move up to a coding job. That is how most of us started out. 


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## ekrause101 (Jun 17, 2014)

*michgar1253*

I have tried calling and emailing the AAPC but have gotten no where. They do not answer my emails. I tried also to get a mentor from the website and received and email back from the person posted as the person in charge of it, who was no longer in charge of it, and no longer an officer of the AAPC. So no help there! Just frustrated with the AAPC right now. I received maybe one or two calls back but no real information on who they were and how they can help me!


----------



## ekrause101 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry DDean, I feel your pain. I am trying to get into a company but need the experience. Ugh! Oh well wish you luck!


----------



## ekrause101 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks I will try that route! Anything helps! But do I need to get the 2014 ICD  and CPT books??? I can not spend the amount that new ones cost and would like ones that are in excellent if not good condition. Thank you!


----------



## ekrause101 (Jun 26, 2014)

Cordelia, Which code book would I need  for this? I am going to check out more job posts and see what I can find! thank you!


----------



## Rentz07 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Coding Books*

I took for the 1st time the CPC exam & passed it last May 24. My coding books were 2013 so I bought AAPC's  2014 bundle of coding books. I was hesitant to order the books too since together w/ the exam, review book & 3 practice exams it was all so costly. On hindsight I should have ordered only the CPT 2014 book. The bulk of questions were from CPT & only few from ICD-9 & HCPCS. 

God bless on your exam. Like tons of CPC-A, I'm also finding out that it is hard to get a coding/related entry-level jobs without experience. But let's not give up.


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jun 30, 2014)

Definitely try to prepare for the CPC exam any way you can.. I was lucky to find ICD9 and CPT 2014 books on ebay..little cheaper there. You will go a long way with your CPC certification. Also look into Coding classes, if you need anatomy & physiology or a cpc prep course. Good luck with the job search.


----------



## ekrause101 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Thanks for the advice....*

I ordered the books and am waiting for them to arrive (ordered 2015 ICD 10 plus  2015 CPT plus another one)....then I am going to study them and try to get the finances together to take the exam! 
Trying to get into this field, but finding out I need that certification!
Thanks everyone for your advice!


----------

